# CEMproducts Double Points Tuesday!!!



## CEM Store (Oct 6, 2009)

Earn Double Points at CEMproducts TODAY ONLY

Triple Points Monday was such a success, we decided to have Double Points Tuesday. If you haven't heard of our CEM Rewards Program, then now is a great time to find out about it! ALL DAY TODAY ONLY, you will receive DOUBLE points at the store on all products! Yes, that means if you spend $125 at the store, you'll get 250 points! That is $25 that can go towards your next order! This is our way to say "Thanks" to you our customers for your loyalty over the years!

For the month of October you receive 25 points in your account just for signing up. 

CEM Rewards

-CEM


----------



## tballz (Oct 6, 2009)

I put in my order.  I should have done it yesterday and got triple points...oh well.  

That's cool they are doing this.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 7, 2009)

CEM Products should have there own credit card........hmmmm not sure if I'd flash that around.


----------

